# Kinetic sculpture



## making_art (May 28, 2014)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 31, 2014)

Yes, I don't remember where the heck I came across them, but it's fascinating to watch them!  I think I saw him on one of those TED Talks...  I am still trying to get my mind around the fact that he considers these a form of life that he created...  But they do kind of act like single-celled critters, don't they?!  On the one hand it feels preposterous to call them alive, but they sure aren't static... 

They react to light or wind or water or whatever Jenson decides to have them react to.   He certainly must have an emotional attachment because I think he thinks of them as his children.  He's definitely a very creative person.  I suppose we also can form said attachments.  You feel involved in the growth of something like a pet or garden or artistic adventure, or invention...   But I don't know if I, myself, would feel I could call myself or equate myself with a god or God. lol  I don't know what to make of Jenson, but definitely a character.

Here is another link if you are interested...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 31, 2014)

More by Theo Jansen on YouTube: Theo Jansen ted talks - YouTube


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (May 31, 2014)

Oops, thanks for fixing that Dr. Baxter. 

I wonder if nano devices are considered "life?"  Because you can repair or create tissue by programming nanites to tell cells to create tissue and so on...  Saw that on The Nature of Things one evening with David Suzuki...


----------

